
Ask HN: Facebook Graph API – No more public access? - _karthikj
Looks like facebook closed the public access to their graph api. It requires access_token to work now. Any news or information on this?
======
lnanek2
You can see in the docs a lot things like this: > An app or user access token
is needed to view fields from fully public pages.

So apparently there is such a thing as an app access token. I've never not had
a logged in user access token for any of my apps anyway, though. It seems easy
to get: [https://developers.facebook.com/docs/facebook-
login/access-t...](https://developers.facebook.com/docs/facebook-login/access-
tokens#apptokens)

~~~
_karthikj
Yeah, but you didnt need one to read public information until this morning.
Mostly from business pages. Even now, you can use any valid access token to
read this public data and you dont have to get the page/profile to authorize
it.

~~~
anthony_franco
The vast majority of APIs require an access token, anyway. Not surprised that
Facebook followed suit.

